# Tritium reflector pmma



## purduephotog (Mar 11, 2018)

Good morning

I'm looking for knowledge if anyone has come across a spherical pmma collimator for tritium spheres. 

The other possibility is a small linear collimator. I'm trying to grab as much light from a tritium source and throw it's in a specific direction. The math of a parabola of a spherical surface is a little more difficult than I can do this morning. 

Yes, I can use front silver mirrors but they are difficult to form.


----------



## michpatriot (Nov 20, 2019)

Are you trying to make a Beta light?


----------

